# بامكانك تصنيع cnc تجريبية او انسان الي من محركات غسالة الملابس



## cadnet (14 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
قمت بتصنيع ماكنة 220 فولت تعمل على محركات الغسالة العادية - مختصر الفكرة هي استعمال مدخل الطابعة للتحكم بكونتكتر وبما ان محرك الغسالة يعمل يمين ويسار يمكن توصيها بالكونتكتر
تحياتي


----------



## zamalkawi (14 يوليو 2010)

أتقصد محرك أداة القطع أم محركات المحاور؟
لو كنت تقصد محرك أداة القطع أو السبيندل الرئيسي، فما المشكلة؟
ولو تقصد محركات المحاور، فكيف قمت بالتحكم في الموضوع؟


----------



## cadnet (14 يوليو 2010)

اخي zamalkawi تحكم محاور توصل البورد بكونتكر عن طريق منفذ الطابعة وتغذي الكونتكتر ب220 فولت


----------



## zamalkawi (14 يوليو 2010)

لم تجب عن سؤالي يا أخي
فالكنتاكتورات ستوصل أو تقطع التيار عن المحركات، ولكن كيف يتم التحكم بحيث تصل المحاور إلى الموضوع المطلوب بدقة؟


----------



## cadnet (14 يوليو 2010)

لمحرك الغسالة ملفان الاول يلف الى اليمين والاخر الى اليسار وتخرج من المحرك 3 اسلاك الاول c وهو المشترك والثاني يمين والثالث يسار وصل المشترك الى سلك الذي يعطي اشارة الى المحرك تشغيل وايقاف واول السلاك اليمين على كونتكتر وهو في حالة توصيل يمين مثلا واوصل اليسار الى جهة كونتكتر عند الفتح فتقلب الدورة
بخصوص الدقة عدد الفات في ماخ 3 متساوية بين اليمين واليسار


----------



## zamalkawi (14 يوليو 2010)

يبدو أن سؤالي لم يصلك
أنا أقصد على سبيل المثال لو أن ميكانزم نقل الحركة يعطي حركة خطية بمقدار 10مم في اللفة، وأنت تريد الحركة بمقدار 7مم مثلا، يعني هذا أن يدور المحرك بمقدار 0,7 لفة أي 0,7 × 360 أي 252 درجة، فكيف تضمن أن المحرك تحرك بمقدار 252 درجة تماما؟


----------



## cadnet (14 يوليو 2010)

للتحكم بمقدار حركة المحرك يجب استخدام مسنن متقارب الاسنان علما ان سرعة وقوة المحرك تعوضك عن تقارب الاسنان


----------



## chawkiz (15 يوليو 2010)

i dont accept the idea only if you use the encoder


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (15 يوليو 2010)

أخي الفاضل Cadnet
الفارق بين Stepper motors المحركات الخطوية و Servo motors ن جهة , وبين المحركات العادية من جهة أخرى بندين غاية في الأهمية كالتالي:

أولاً : المحركات الستيبر (الخطوية) ومحركات السيرفو تتميز بالقدرة على التحكم بزاوية دورانها بدقة شديدة وكذلك بسرعتها واتجاه دورانها من خلال التحكم في النبضات , أما المحركات العادية سواء كانت AC أو DC فيمكنك التحكم بسرعتها وباتجاه دورانها ولكنه لا يمكنك أبداً التحكم بزاوية دورانها بدقة مطلقاً , وبالتالي لا يمكنك استعمالها في ماكينات السي إن سي.

ثانياً : المحركات الخطية والسيرفو لها القدرة على التوقف وتغيير الاتجاه فجأة لأن تصميمها الميكانيكي وتصميم ملفاتها يعطي لها هذه الخاصية المتميزة , أما المحركات العادية فلا تستطيع التحكم في تغيير سرعتها ولا اتجاهها فجأة نظراً لعدة أسباب منها القصور الذاتي من جهة , ومنها طريقة تصميمها غير المهيأة لتغيير اتجاهها فجأة أو سرعتها بحيث قد يتسبب لها ذلك في حرق ملفاتها.

وبالتالي فالمحركات العادية DC قد يمكنك التحكم في سرعتها واتجاه دورانها من خلال ماك3 وبعض الدوائر الإضافية التي تقوم تحويل النبضات إلى تيار مستمر , ولكنك لن يمكنك أبداً أن تحصل منها على حركة دقيقة مثل Stepper & Servo .. لا يمكنك أبدا نهائياً.


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (15 يوليو 2010)

chawkiz قال:


> i dont accept the idea only if you use the encoder


الأخ الفاضل شوقي
حتى لو استعملنا Encoder
الـ Encoder تقتصر وظيفته على الإحساس بزاوية حركة المحرك ولكنه لن يعالج مشكلة القصور الذاتي وعدم قدرته على تغيير سرعته واتجاهه فجأة.
ولن يعالج الفقد الذي سيحدث في الدوائر الإلكترونية عند تحويل النبضات إلى جهد مستمر أو تردد للتحكم في سرعة المحرك والمسافة التي يقطعها.
ولن يعالج عدم قدرة المحرك على الاستجابة للأوامر التي ترسل إليه نتيجةً لتصميمه غير المهيأ لذلك.
ولن يعالج السخونة الشديدة التي ستتولد بملفاته وستؤدي إلى احتراقها نتيجة تغيير السرعة والاتجاه بصفة مستمرة.

الغرض الأساسي من ماكينات CNC هي الدقة المتناهية , وهذه الدقو لن تكون إلا باستعمال مواتير خطية أو سيرفو.


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (15 يوليو 2010)

cadnet قال:


> اخي zamalkawi تحكم محاور توصل البورد بكونتكر عن طريق منفذ الطابعة وتغذي الكونتكتر ب220 فولت


عزيزي Cadnet
الكونتكاتور تقتصر وظيفته على توصيل التيار وفصله عن المحرك , وبالتالي فلن يمكنك التحكم في سرعة المحرك أبداً.

كما أن الاتعماد على الكونتكتورات هنا غاية في الخطورة , لأنه في كثير من الشغلات تجد أن المحرك يقوم بتغيير اتجاهه بصفة مستمرة وبسرعة كبيرة , وهذا يعني أن الكونتاكتورات ستغلق وتفتح بسرعة كبيرة أكبر من الحد الأقصى الذي يسمح به تصميمها , وقد يؤدي هذا إلى حدوث تداخل وقصر Short circuit , بالإضافة إلى احتراق الكونتكتورات نتيجة التيار العالي المتولد عند لحظة التشغيل والإيقاف , وكذلك قد يؤدي إلى احتراق المواتير العادية التي لا تتحمل تشغيل وإيقاف لحظي ولا تتحمل كذلك تغيير اتجاه لحظي.

وعلى سبيل المثال.
في دوائر التحكم في المواتير AC ند تغيير اتجاه دوران المحرك يتم عمل دائرة تايمرالغرض منها هو عدم تغيير اتجاه الدوران فجأة , وإنما يتم ذلك مرحلياً من خلال إيقاف المحرك اولاً بفصل التيار عنه , وأحياناً استعمال فرملة لحظية يتم التحكم فيها بالكهرباء بمجرد إيقافه في المحركات الكبيرة , وأخيراً توصيل الكهرباء له بحيث يدور باالتجاه المعاكس.

لأن توصيل الكهرباء للمحرك العادي ليدور بالاتجاه المعاكس فجأة قد يؤدي إلى حرق ملفاته.

بالإضافة كما ذكرت سابقاً أن تشغيله وإيقافه بسرعة ولعدد كبير من المرات يؤدي أيضاً إلى حرق ملفاته نظراً للتيار الكبير المتولد فيها.


----------



## المخترع الصغير (15 يوليو 2010)

مجهود رائع ياليت يكون بالصور.


----------



## cadnet (15 يوليو 2010)

عزيزي Cadnet
الكونتكاتور تقتصر وظيفته على توصيل التيار وفصله عن المحرك , وبالتالي فلن يمكنك التحكم في سرعة المحرك أبداً.

كما أن الاتعماد على الكونتكتورات هنا غاية في الخطورة , لأنه في كثير من الشغلات تجد أن المحرك يقوم بتغيير اتجاهه بصفة مستمرة وبسرعة كبيرة , وهذا يعني أن الكونتاكتورات ستغلق وتفتح بسرعة كبيرة أكبر من الحد الأقصى الذي يسمح به تصميمها , وقد يؤدي هذا إلى حدوث تداخل وقصر Short circuit , بالإضافة إلى احتراق الكونتكتورات نتيجة التيار العالي المتولد عند لحظة التشغيل والإيقاف , وكذلك قد يؤدي إلى احتراق المواتير العادية التي لا تتحمل تشغيل وإيقاف لحظي ولا تتحمل كذلك تغيير اتجاه لحظي.

وعلى سبيل المثال.
في دوائر التحكم في المواتير AC ند تغيير اتجاه دوران المحرك يتم عمل دائرة تايمرالغرض منها هو عدم تغيير اتجاه الدوران فجأة , وإنما يتم ذلك مرحلياً من خلال إيقاف المحرك اولاً بفصل التيار عنه , وأحياناً استعمال فرملة لحظية يتم التحكم فيها بالكهرباء بمجرد إيقافه في المحركات الكبيرة , وأخيراً توصيل الكهرباء له بحيث يدور باالتجاه المعاكس.

لأن توصيل الكهرباء للمحرك العادي ليدور بالاتجاه المعاكس فجأة قد يؤدي إلى حرق ملفاته.

بالإضافة كما ذكرت سابقاً أن تشغيله وإيقافه بسرعة ولعدد كبير من المرات يؤدي أيضاً إلى حرق ملفاته نظراً للتيار الكبير المتولد فيها.

اخي سيف كيف حالك
كلامك صحيح ولحل هذه المشكلة قمت بتركيب متسعتان بدل واحدة وصدقني انك تستطيع ان تشتغل على المحرك اكثر من خمس ساعات علما ان سعر المحرك 9 $ يعني مواصلي وطول - في البداية - استخدمت متسعة واحدة حصلت مشكلة التحام داخل الكونتكتر فتجد ان المحرك يتحرك بتجاة واحد وبعد تركيب متسعتان انتهت نهائيا المشكلة وصدقني انها افضل من حيث التحمل وتوافق مع ماخ3 من التي اشتريتها - اقصد سرفو متور

الاخ المخترع الصغير اشكرك ولن تحتاج الى صورة ماطور غسالة


----------



## cadnet (15 يوليو 2010)

عزيزي Cadnet
الكونتكاتور تقتصر وظيفته على توصيل التيار وفصله عن المحرك , وبالتالي فلن يمكنك التحكم في سرعة المحرك أبداً.

كما أن الاتعماد على الكونتكتورات هنا غاية في الخطورة , لأنه في كثير من الشغلات تجد أن المحرك يقوم بتغيير اتجاهه بصفة مستمرة وبسرعة كبيرة , وهذا يعني أن الكونتاكتورات ستغلق وتفتح بسرعة كبيرة أكبر من الحد الأقصى الذي يسمح به تصميمها , وقد يؤدي هذا إلى حدوث تداخل وقصر Short circuit , بالإضافة إلى احتراق الكونتكتورات نتيجة التيار العالي المتولد عند لحظة التشغيل والإيقاف , وكذلك قد يؤدي إلى احتراق المواتير العادية التي لا تتحمل تشغيل وإيقاف لحظي ولا تتحمل كذلك تغيير اتجاه لحظي.

وعلى سبيل المثال.
في دوائر التحكم في المواتير AC ند تغيير اتجاه دوران المحرك يتم عمل دائرة تايمرالغرض منها هو عدم تغيير اتجاه الدوران فجأة , وإنما يتم ذلك مرحلياً من خلال إيقاف المحرك اولاً بفصل التيار عنه , وأحياناً استعمال فرملة لحظية يتم التحكم فيها بالكهرباء بمجرد إيقافه في المحركات الكبيرة , وأخيراً توصيل الكهرباء له بحيث يدور باالتجاه المعاكس.

لأن توصيل الكهرباء للمحرك العادي ليدور بالاتجاه المعاكس فجأة قد يؤدي إلى حرق ملفاته.

بالإضافة كما ذكرت سابقاً أن تشغيله وإيقافه بسرعة ولعدد كبير من المرات يؤدي أيضاً إلى حرق ملفاته نظراً للتيار الكبير المتولد فيها.

اخي سيف كيف حالك
كلامك صحيح ولحل هذه المشكلة قمت بتركيب متسعتان بدل واحدة وصدقني انك تستطيع ان تشتغل على المحرك اكثر من خمس ساعات علما ان سعر المحرك 9 $ يعني مواصلي وطول - في البداية - استخدمت متسعة واحدة حصلت مشكلة التحام داخل الكونتكتر فتجد ان المحرك يتحرك بتجاة واحد وبعد تركيب متسعتان انتهت نهائيا المشكلة وصدقني انها افضل من حيث التحمل وتوافق مع ماخ3 من التي اشتريتها - اقصد سرفو متور

الاخ المخترع الصغير اشكرك ولن تحتاج الى صورة ماطور غسالة


----------



## cadnet (15 يوليو 2010)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> أخي الفاضل cadnet
> الفارق بين stepper motors المحركات الخطوية و servo motors ن جهة , وبين المحركات العادية من جهة أخرى بندين غاية في الأهمية كالتالي:
> 
> أولاً : المحركات الستيبر (الخطوية) ومحركات السيرفو تتميز بالقدرة على التحكم بزاوية دورانها بدقة شديدة وكذلك بسرعتها واتجاه دورانها من خلال التحكم في النبضات , أما المحركات العادية سواء كانت ac أو dc فيمكنك التحكم بسرعتها وباتجاه دورانها ولكنه لا يمكنك أبداً التحكم بزاوية دورانها بدقة مطلقاً , وبالتالي لا يمكنك استعمالها في ماكينات السي إن سي.
> ...



اخي سيف تجاوزت هذه المرحلة فقد قمت بتركيب صبرة غسالة اي عامود واذا تحسب عدد لفات العمود تجد ان الماتور يلف 16 دورة حتى تحصل على دورة واحدة يعني تستطيع تقسم الدورة الواحدة الى 16 دورة 
اوكد لك انك تستطيع الاعتماد جزئيا او كليا بحسب نوع العمل على هذا الماطور - اقصد اذا كنت تريد ان تعمل نحت فانك تستطيع الاعتماد على محور y مثلا على ماطور الغسالة على ان تعمل z سرفو 
وتعتمد هذه الماكنة على نوع العمل الذي تريد ان تنجزة - فقد تصلح وقد لا تصلح 
اما اذا كنت تريد ان تصنع انسان الي وشبيهاتها من مكائن مثلا فاكد لك ان نجاح طريقة مليون في المائة 
وصدقني


----------



## zamalkawi (15 يوليو 2010)

والآن ألا تنوي شرح فكرتك؟
لو لا تنوي عرضها فلماذا طرحتها من الأساس؟
ولو تنوي عرضها فلماذا لا تجيب عن أسئلتنا مباشرة؟


zamalkawi قال:


> يبدو أن سؤالي لم يصلك
> أنا أقصد على سبيل المثال لو أن ميكانزم نقل الحركة يعطي حركة خطية بمقدار 10مم في اللفة، وأنت تريد الحركة بمقدار 7مم مثلا، يعني هذا أن يدور المحرك بمقدار 0,7 لفة أي 0,7 × 360 أي 252 درجة، فكيف تضمن أن المحرك تحرك بمقدار 252 درجة تماما؟


----------



## cadnet (16 يوليو 2010)

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zamalkawi مشاهدة المشاركة
يبدو أن سؤالي لم يصلك
أنا أقصد على سبيل المثال لو أن ميكانزم نقل الحركة يعطي حركة خطية بمقدار 10مم في اللفة، وأنت تريد الحركة بمقدار 7مم مثلا، يعني هذا أن يدور المحرك بمقدار 0,7 لفة أي 0,7 × 360 أي 252 درجة، فكيف تضمن أن المحرك تحرك بمقدار 252 درجة تماما؟


بعد متشغل المحرك على ماخ 3 اضبط المسافة عن طريق البرنامج مباشرة انا لم اقسم المسافات وسوف يقوم البرنامج بحساب المسافة 
وانا اعتذر جدا عن هذه المشاركة انما ذكرتها بعد ان جربتها وتاكد من العنوان كتبت تجربية واعتقد هي لا تنفعك


----------



## zamalkawi (16 يوليو 2010)

معذرة أخ Cadnet
لا أستطيع أن أفهمك
حاول أن تكتب بلغة أكثر وضوحا


----------



## mustafamogh (19 أغسطس 2010)

بس اذا وقف المحرك الخطوي حتى الصفر يمكن تغير مساره واذا وضعنا له سنزر معين يمكن التحكم بمقدار اللفة


----------



## رضا كامل (26 سبتمبر 2010)

اخوتي الكرام :
برنامج ماخ 3 يعطي اشارات التحكم للموتور في صورة اشارتين بمستوى جهود منطق الترانزستور ترانزستور 
صفر و خمسة فولت 
الاشارتان هما :
أولا اشارة الإتجاه و هي تحدد ما اذا كان الموتور سيدور يمينا أم يسارا
ثانيا اشارة الخطوة و هي على شكل نبضات كل نبضة تناظر خطوة يتحركها الموتور
و الخطوة هنا هي دوران أكس الموتور بزاوية محددة عادة 1.8 درجة أي 200 خطوة في اللفة الواحدة للأكس .
السؤال هنا هو:
كيف تترجم هاتين الإشارتين الي جهد و تيار متحكم بهما بحيث يدور أكس الموتور الخطوة المطلوبة في الإتجاه المطلوب و يثبت مكانه بعد ن ينفذ ذلك انتظارا لإشارات تحكم أخرى ؟
ما بين الموتور الخطوي و المنفذ المتوازي للكمبيوتر يتواجد مرحلتان بشكل قياسي
المرحلة الأولى هي وحدة الإنترفيس التي تتصل مباشرة بالمنفذ المتوازي 
المرحلة الثانية هي وحدة الدرايفر التي تتلقى اشارات التحكم من وحدة الإنترفيس و تترجمها الى جهود و تيارات بقيم محسوبة و قطبية تتغير حسب وضع الأكس بغرض تغذية ملفات الموتور الخطوي ليقوم بالمطلوب منه .
وحتى وحدة الدرايفر ليست بالبساطة التي يوحي بها اسمها فهي تحتوي على مراحل عديدة معقدة للغاية لابد و أن تعمل في تناسق تام و إلا احترق الموتور أو احترقت الوحدة أو إحترق الإثنان معا .
فأين كل ذلك مما يقال عن استخدام الكونتاكتور و التروس هنا ؟
و اعذروني على اعتراضاتي اخوتي الكرام ،
فقد قمت بالفعل بتصميم و تصنيع و تشغيل كل ما ذكرته و أعرف جيدا دقائقه و خباياه و مشاكله بالتفصيل و ذلك ضمن مشروع صناعة راوتر تم تنفيذه و هو يعمل بكفاءة حاليا .

و لذلك أرى أن ماقيل هو فكرة فحسب و أنه يجدر بصاحبها دراسة الأمر بشكل أكثر عمقا 
و في اعتقادي انه قد يقصد استخدام الموتور المذكور بغرض تشغيل ظرف دوار فحسب مثل ظرف المخرطة لإستعماله في خرط الخشب و ما أشبه و ليس في ضبط وضع معين للشغلة أو رأس الحفر،
و لكنه قد خانه التعبير غالبا .


----------



## cadnet (26 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ رضا سلام عليكم
نعم بامكانك استخدامها في مكائن بسيطة او انسان الي
اذا حبيت ان تسيطر اكثر على حركة الماطور فعليك تركيب الصبرة وهي القطعة البيضاء التي تحوي على شفتين التي ايضا تاتي مع الغساله فاذا تلاحض فانك اذا لفيت لفة واحدة من جهة فانك تحصل على 12 لفة من جهة اخرى اي انك تستطيع ان تسيطر على الفة الواحدة بتقطيعها الى 12 جزء 
اما طريقة تشغيل اعتقد انتك فاهم بها من خلال كلامك وهي دائرة بسيطة جدا 
واود الاشارة الى اني ذاكر من البداية هي تجريبية 
اما سبب كتابة هذا الموضوع هو عرضة على المهندسين بغرض تطويرة
وانا قبل ان اكتب الموضوع صنعت الماكنة وجربتها بنفسي 
وقد استخدمتها لعمل نحت ثنائي الابعاد وكان بها انحراف بحدود 4 ملم لكل 30 سم ومن خلال تتبعي وجدت احدى الاسباب اني استخدمت كونتكتر 12 فولت اي ان الماكنه كانت تهمل الفولتية التي اقل من هذه الفولتية 
لذا اذا حبيت تجرب اربط كونتكتر اقل بكثير من 12 فولت مع سنسر
جرب محرك واحد وابني نتائج ثم قرر
وانا اخبرك بان المحرك اذا تعطية امر ان يتحرك 100 مليم فانة يتحرك 100 ملم وذا اعطيتة امر -100 يرجع الى نفس النقطة بضبط
كما انك تستطيع ان تستخدمها في اماكن عديدة على هذا الوضع مثل لف المحركات او مكائن الحياكة او مخارط الخشب
تحياتي


----------



## رضا كامل (27 سبتمبر 2010)

أخي الفاضل cadnet أقترح أن تضع لنا صورا توضيحية مفصلة لتجربتك ليمكن تفهمها بشكل واضح و بالتالي يمكن ابداء اية أفكار لتطويرها كما هو مطلوب .
أما أن أحضر الموتور و أجربه فهذا غير وارد لأنه حتى لو كان لدي الموتور و باقي المكونات فلا يمكن تكوين الجهاز المقصود و تجربته بناء على وصف لفظي فقط .
لابد من رسوم تفصيلية و صور واضحة تشرح الفكرة بشكل واضح و دقيق .


----------



## المغترب63 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

رضا كامل قال:


> اخوتي الكرام :
> برنامج ماخ 3 يعطي اشارات التحكم للموتور في صورة اشارتين بمستوى جهود منطق الترانزستور ترانزستور
> صفر و خمسة فولت
> الاشارتان هما :
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أ عتقد ان هذه تجربة ومحاولة جريئة لاستخدام المحركات العادية بدلا من الخطوية, لرخص ثمنها, و توفرها, والأهم قدرتها العالية :
قد نستطيع استخدام اشارات الانترفيس-لحماية المنفذ المتوازي- من دون الدرايفر لانه متخصص لقيادة المحرك الخطوي .
1/ الأتجاه يمين أو يسار : عن طريق قلب قطبي ملف البدء مع قطبي ملف الدوران-في حالة ال single phase- أو قلب أحد الفيزات -في 3phases- بواسطة ريلي, حيث أن أشارة DIRection أما صفر فولت-لليمين- أو 5 فولت -لليسار- .
2/ المسافة تتحدد بـ encoder و comparator كما قال الأخ العزيز شوقي التونسي , فيها شيء من التعقيد لكنها ممكنة عمليا .
3/ اشارة الأزاحة تسيطر على ثايرستر عالي الفولتية والتيار-ويسمى أيضا static relai - أو ترانسستر قدرة . وهنا تخلصنا من مشكلة السيطرة ب 5فولت.
4/ مشكلة أيقاف المحرك عند أنتهاء الأيعاز والتغلب على القصور الذاتي :
يمكن أيقاف المحرك المتناوب بعدة طرق ميكانيكية أو كهربائية, ومنها: تسليط جهد مستمر على الملفات للحظات بعد انقطاع التيار المتناوب عنها وهناك دائرة اليكترونية بسيطة لعمل ذلك, وهي موجودة في أجهزة كهربائية منها غسالة الملابس عند تغيير أتجاه المحرك من اليمين الى اليسار مثلا فانه يكبح أولا ثم يدار بالاتجاه المعاس’ أو في ماكنة غسل وتجفيف الخضروات أو مقشرة البطاطة عندما يرفع الغطاء مثلا فان المحرك المتناوب يوقف مباشرة بهذه الطريقة لحماية المستخدم .

ولكم التحية
بانتظار النقد العلمي لما ذكر


----------



## zamalkawi (27 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
يعجبني أن نفكر، فهذا يعني اننا لازلنا أحياء
كما أن التفكير يولد الإبداع، وما الإبداع إلا فكرة على فكرة تولد أفكارا جديدة
ولكن التفكير وحده لا يكفي
هناك العلم
و 99,9% من التطور الموجود حاليا عبارة عن أناس تعلموا كثيرا، وتعبوا في التعلم ثم زادوا شيئا على هذا العلم فنتج عنه إبداع وأفكار جديدة وتطور
أما التفكير ومحاولة الإبداع بدون علم فغالبا لن تؤدي إلى شيء
فمن تعب في التفكير، وتعب في توصيل محركات وكونتاكتورات، لماذا لم يتعب نفسه في القراءة عن مبدأ عمل المحركات وعن التحكم في المواتير وعن نظرية التحكم الآلي والأنظمة الديناميكية؟
لماذا نستسهل الفك والتركيب ونستصعب التعلم؟
جميل أننا نفكر ونعمل، ولكن الأجمل ان نتعلم ونفكر ونعمل، فهكذا يكتمل مثلث الإبداع


----------



## cadnet (27 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
ساحاول ان اضع بعض الصور لكن المستغرب هو كل واحد يفكر بختصاصة
مثلا لماذا المكابح 
ولماذا مثلا لتحريك المحركات الى دائرة كهربائية معقدة
انا مثلا استخدمت دائرة كهربائية يمكن ايجادها في النت بسهولة وهي كيف تتحكم بادوات المنزل الكهربائية من خلال الكمبيوتر
تستطيع من خلال هذه الدائرة البسيطة ورخيصة ان تسيطر على 8 اجهزه 
وبما اننا نحتاج الى 3 او 4 بالكثير من المحركات - فاننا نحتاج 6 الى 8 مداخل فقط وهي موجودة
مدخل للتجاه يمين او يسار ومدخل للحركة
تحياتي


----------



## zamalkawi (28 سبتمبر 2010)

يا أخ كاد نت
أنت حتى الآن لم تخبرنا كيف تتحكم في زاوية دوران المحرك، وكل ما قلته هو كلام ضبابي عن تركيب قطعة بيضاء ذات شفتين، وكلام غير مفهوم
بل حتى لم توضح لنا كيف تأكدت من أن ماكينتك تعمل جيدا، أو حتى ما هي معايير جودة الأداء من وجهة نظرك
في الواقع أنا لا أعرف الهدف من طرحك لهذا الموضوع أساسا، فأنت طرحت الموضوع منذ نحو شهرين ونصف، ورغم هذا لم تعطنا أي معلومة جديدة، بل أنه ربما تشوشت معلومات البعض، والبعض الآخر أصابه الملل من انتظار أن تشرح فكرتك
حقا لا أفهم، لو أنك لا تنوي طرح فكرتك، أو شرحها شرحا وافيا، فلماذا طرحتها من الأساس؟؟؟


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (28 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كلام كبير جدا بس للأسف مجرد كلام وما أكثر الكلام في ايام الكلام وما أكثر الأحلام في زمن الأحلام 

إيه الحلاوة دي بس يا جماعة احنا ممكن نعمل لعبة أطفال تتحرك بمحركات عادية اي كان حجمها ولكنها لن تتعدى كونها لعبة أطفال يمكن عن طريق معرفة سرعة المحرك وعدد لفاته حساب المسافة التي ستتحركها الآلة في وقت محدد وعن طريق حساب زمن التشغيل نقدر نعرف مشوار الحركة ولكن لا يمكن تسمية أو أطلاق اسم ماكينة سي إن سي على هذا الشيء

يمكن أن يكون من نظام الplc أو يشبهه بعض الشيء ولكن كيف سأحدد المسافة وأعكس اتجاه الحركه في جزء من الثانية وأحرك ثلاثة محاور أو أكثر في تزامن وتناسق وفي وقت واحد بكامل القدرة على تحديد موقع رأس الحفر واتجاه حركة القطع ومعدل التغذيه وخلافه من بارامترات ومعطيات

أقترح غلق هذا الموضوع خلال أسبوع من تاريخه وعلى الأخ المبتكر للفكرة إطلاعنا على نتائج حقيقية وأفلام متحركة على أي موقع شير وإلا سننسى هذه الفكرة العبقرية الخياليه

وأرجو من الإخوة الأفاضل عدم لاستخفاف بعقول المبتدئين وعدم تضليل خلق الله فهناك الكثير من الشباب يدخل ليتعلم ويجد المعلومة المفيدة فيا من تملك هذه المعلومة إما أن تطرحها لوجه الله تعالى وإما أن تكتمها ولا تعكر بها صفو وعقول الناس فكتم العلم خير من تضليل الناس بغير علم

وشكرا


----------



## رضا كامل (28 سبتمبر 2010)

المغترب63 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أ عتقد ان هذه تجربة ومحاولة جريئة لاستخدام المحركات العادية بدلا من الخطوية, لرخص ثمنها, و توفرها, والأهم قدرتها العالية :
> قد نستطيع استخدام اشارات الانترفيس-لحماية المنفذ المتوازي- من دون الدرايفر لانه متخصص لقيادة المحرك الخطوي .
> 1/ الأتجاه يمين أو يسار : عن طريق قلب قطبي ملف البدء مع قطبي ملف الدوران-في حالة ال single phase- أو قلب أحد الفيزات -في 3phases- بواسطة ريلي, حيث أن أشارة direction أما صفر فولت-لليمين- أو 5 فولت -لليسار- .
> ...



أخي المغترب63 السلام عليكم
حديثك في مجمله يصلح للتطبيق على نوع من المحركات يسمى بالسيرفو موتور
هذا المحرك يتصف بقدرته على التوقف الفوري عند فصل التغذية عنه فلا يكون هناك دوران حر لفترة طويلة مثل المحركات الأخرى .
أذكر أنني قد قرأت مناقشة عن الفرق بين السيرفو موتور و بين نظام التحكم بالسيرفو الذي يستخدم محركات التيار المستمر هنا بالمنتدى فلعلك تبحث عنه و تطالعه فهو يحوي كما جميلا و مفيدا من المعلومات .
لكن محرك الغسالة أساسا هو محرك تيار متردد يمكن عكس اتجاه دورانه عن طريق عكس اتجاه تيار التقويم
و قبل عكس اتجاه أي محرك ، بما فيها محركات السيرفو و المحركات الخطوية أيضا يجب أولا تخميد و استنفاذ الطاقة المغناطيسية المخزونة في ملفاته بحيث يمكن تغذيته بالتيار الكهربي ليدور في الإتجاه المعاكس بأمان .
هنا تحتاج الى شيئين:
اولا فرملة تصلح لإيقاف المحرك إيقافا تاما مفاجئا في لحظة واحدة عند اللزوم أي لا تفاوت فيها.
ثانيا مخمد للمجالات المغناطيسية المخزونة بملفات المحرك بحيث تتلاشى و تستنفذ في زمن قصير للغاية كي يمكن اتمام عملية عكس الحركة

السيرفو موتور و الخطوي يقدمان لنا اعفاء من الاحتياج للفرملة
و لكن لا يوجد محرك يستغني عن دوائر التخميد لأنها حالة ملازمة لأي جهاز يتضمن ملفات سلكية
بما فيها الريلاي و الكونتاكتور أيضا .

باقي أنواع المحركات تحتاج للإثنين معا .
و قد تفضلت بذكر أساليب معينة للفرملة و عكس الحركة لا غبار عليها ، و لكن أين هي في الدائرة الموصوفة بالموضوع ؟

فلننتظر وضع صور و أفلام لتوضيح الأمر بدلا من بذل الجهد في تصوره و لربما يكون شيئا مختلفا عما نتصوره .
و تقبل تحياتي


----------



## cadnet (28 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارفق لكم الدائرة الكهربائية علما انها تعمل على برنامج ماخ3 بكفائة عالية
يتم ايصال محرك الغسالة الى اثنان من الكونتكترات الموضحة برسمة
يحتوي محرك الغسالة على 3 اسلاك يوصل سلك المشترك على احد الكونتكترات مثلا p2 ويوصل السلكان الباقيان على كونتكتر وليكن p3 الثاني والذي يتم ربط المتسعة معة ويدخل البيانات في برنامج ماخ3 وعندها يستطيع ان يقرر هل فعلا يستطيع المضي بالموضوع او يتركة
واتمنى كما اقترح الاخ بلال ان يغلق الموضوع والذي يحب ان يجرب يجرب بنفسة


----------



## المغترب63 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

رضا كامل قال:


> أخي المغترب63 السلام عليكم
> 
> أذكر أنني قد قرأت مناقشة عن الفرق بين السيرفو موتور و بين نظام التحكم بالسيرفو الذي يستخدم محركات التيار المستمر هنا بالمنتدى فلعلك تبحث عنه و تطالعه فهو يحوي كما جميلا و مفيدا من المعلومات .


 
و عليكم السلام
احب أن أقرأ أكثر عن السيرفوموتور, اذا تفضلت و وضعت الرابط .
وشكرا مقدما


----------



## رضا كامل (29 سبتمبر 2010)

تفضل أخي المغترب هذه روابط المواضيع التي سبق لي مشاهدتها بخصوص السيرفو
لم أكن أتذكر مواضعها بالطبع و لكن أعدت العثور عليها بفضل خاصية البحث .
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t201145.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t171006.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t88857.html
و لو كنت مهتما بالموضوع كثيرا فأخبرني فربما استطعت البحث معك بالنت بشكل عام و نستفيد سويا ان شاء الله


----------



## zamalkawi (29 سبتمبر 2010)

أعتقد أن لدي معرفة جيدة بنظام السيرفو، تستطيع بعد أن تقرأ أن تطرح أي سؤال وسأحاول الإجابة قدر استطاعتي
والأفضل أن تبحث على الإنترنت وليس على المنتدى
فلو كتبت servo motor على جوجل ستجد آلاف (أو ملايين) النتائج، وستجد موضوعات جيدة جدا


----------



## cadnet (29 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ رضا المحترم
تحية طيبة
اول شئ احب ان او ضح لك واقسم بالله بان هذا الذي حصل 
عندما بدات بفكرة انشاء ماكنة cnc بدات اعمل الهيكل وطلبت الماطورات من الصين . تم تجهيز الهيكل ولاننا في دول عربية لا توجد ضمانات وصول البضاعة . سرقت الشركة الصنية المحركات . فكرت بان استعيض عنها بعدة بدائل فاخترت ولانني مهندس ميكانيك الغسالة ومحرك الزجاج الخاص بالسيارات و ماسحة الزجاج للسيارات كبديل . ركبت محرك الغسالة وبمحور واحد وصنعت البورد وكانت النتائج مشجعة فصنعت المحاور الثلاثة . وشتغل وبدات احسن بالنتائج الى ان تم ارسال المحركات لي من اخي وهو في اوربا فقمت بتغير المحركات
سوف تقول مادخلي بالموضوع - عند طرحي للموضوع اتهمتني باني لا اريد ان اعطي اي معلومات - كما طلب بعض لاخوة مني اسئله انا لا اعرف الاجابة عليها مثلا كم درجة ميلان - حقيقتا لم اعرف بها الا بعد ان ركبت المحركات الستبر ومن خلال المنتدى . حقيقة قمت بتصوير بعض اجاز الماكنة وو الله لا اعرف اين الصور وهل صورتها بالكامرة ام بالتلفون المهم جاري البحث عنا 
كل الذي استطيع ان اقدمه لك عدة نقاط منها الاجابة عن اسئله مهمة مثلا كم تم تشغيل الماكنة بصورة مستمرة فاني اقول لك اكثر من 4 ساعات وهي تلف يمين ويسار دون ان يحدث اي شئ للمحرك - هل المحرك يتوقف اذا قطع توقفت الاشارة عنه اقول لك نعم - اعتقد باني لو كنت مستمر بالعمل كان يجب ان اضع له انكودر - علما ان عدد لفات دقيقة سواء من اليمين او اليسار 
نعم لم اجيب اي اخ في السابق اذا كان اجابتة جارحة او تهجمية 
كتبت هذا لك لاني احسست بانك مهتم بالموضوع وانا حاضر للاجابه على اي سؤال استطيع اجابتة - علما اني ذاكر بالموضوع بالاساس هو تجربي ولم اجزم بانه طريقة كاملة وعرضتة لغرض التطوير من قبل الاخوه ذوي الاختصاص كما احب ان اعلمك بان هناك محركات غسالات التي تاتي مع الغسل وتنشيف تحوي على عدة سرع قد يكون افضل عند استخدامها 
تحياتي لك ولكل الاخوه


----------



## المغترب63 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

رضا كامل قال:


> تفضل أخي المغترب هذه روابط المواضيع التي سبق لي مشاهدتها بخصوص السيرفو
> لم أكن أتذكر مواضعها بالطبع و لكن أعدت العثور عليها بفضل خاصية البحث .
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t201145.html
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t171006.html
> ...


شكرا جزيلا على الرد, أنا مهتم بالسيرفو موتور وبدوائره الاليكترونية وبال encoder, و أتمنى أن نعمل موضوع خاص بذلك على غرار المحرك الخطوي .


----------



## zamalkawi (29 سبتمبر 2010)

المغترب63 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على الرد, أنا مهتم بالسيرفو موتور وبدوائره الاليكترونية وبال encoder, و أتمنى أن نعمل موضوع خاص بذلك على غرار المحرك الخطوي .


أعتقد أن الاهتمام بالسرفو ضعيف على هذا المنتدى. يوجد هنا كثيرون مهتمون بالستبر موتور، وهذا يمكنك ملاحظته من خلال التفاعل مع أي موضوع عن الستبر
أما السرفو، فمواضيعه تموت بعد فترة قصيرة جدا
منذ نحو أسبوع فتحت موضوعا للمقارنة بين الستبر والسرفو بهدف مساعدة الأعضاء في الاختيار بين النوعين، ولكن لم أجد أي تفاعل
الكل يفضل الستبر لسهولته، كما أنه كافي جدا لتلبية احتياجات الماكينات البسيطة


----------



## رضا كامل (30 سبتمبر 2010)

cadnet قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الاخ رضا المحترم
> تحية طيبة
> اول شئ احب ان او ضح لك واقسم بالله بان هذا الذي حصل
> ...



أخي الفاضل 
لا أحد يحاول النيل من أحد أو التهكم عليه مطلقا .
الأمر و ما فيه هو أنك قد وضعت الفكرة بحيث بدا و كأنك تتوقع من المتلقي أن يفهم الصورة كاملة و كأنه كان معك و أنت تنفذها ، فتكلمت بكلمات قليلة للغاية و لم توضح أو تسهب في شرحك بحيث يمكن الإمساك بفكرة أو بمعلومة و التفكير فيها و مناقشتها بوضوح ، فكنت كمن يريد من اخر أن يستوعب محتوى كتاب كامل من مجرد عنوانه فقط .
و هذا طبعا صعب للغاية بل و مستحيل أيضا .
و بالتأكيد فقد نفذ صبر الكثير من القراء لأنهم يسألون فلا يجابون و بالتالي يبدأون التكلم بلهجة توحي بالضيق و باسلوب تهكمي تفريجا عن احساسهم هذا .
أخي الكريم عليك بالوضوح و الصبر في توصيل معلومتك الى الآخرين لأنهم يجب أن يستوعبوها بوضوح أولا قبل أن يناقشوها .
أيضا التدعيم بالصور هام جدا فإن صورة واحدة قد تقول أكثر مما يقوله كتاب كامل و هذا مالم يحدث أيضا . و يمكن حتى أن تحاول رسم بعض الاسكتشات التوضيحية باليد عوضا عن الصور لحين العثور عليها .
صدقني يا أخي لو كنا نكذبك أو نتهكم عليك لما كلفنا أنفسنا جهد المناقشة و محاولة تصور فكرتك بأنفسنا و جهد محاولة اإستفسار و الإستيضاح بتوجيه الأسئلة . و لكنا قد أدرنا ظهورنا و ولينا فرارا.
فلتبدأ من جديد : اكتب وصفا تفصيليا و وضح الأجزاء و وظائفها باسهاب و لا تكسل عن الشرح بل أسهب فيه فربما أنت تعرف و لكني أنا أجهل ، فشرحك يفيدني أن أفهمك جيدا .
مثلا : ما هي قطعة البلاستيك البيضاء التي اسمها "صبرة " ؟
ما وظيفتها و مم تتكون ؟
لاحظ أنا مهندس اليكترونيات و لا خبرة لي في الغسالات فهذه القطعة تعتبر مجهولة لدي فلا يصح أن تفترض معرفتي بها و الا كان حوارنا ينقصه الإفادة و الإستفادة . أليس كذلك ؟
و تقبل احترامي و تشجيعي .


----------



## رضا كامل (30 سبتمبر 2010)

ملحوظة سريعة :
ربما كانت نقطة بداية مهمة لهذا الموضوع البحث في أنواع المحركات المستخدمة في الغسالات لفهم خواصها جيدا .


----------



## cadnet (8 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي رضا الحمد لله حصلت صورة بصدفة
يمكنك ملاحظة الصبرة في محور z بشكل واضح مع ظهورها بشكل بسط في محور y لاحظ باني استعملت البلت ( القايش) من النوع العادي وقد جربتة ولم يحصل اي نزلاق ويمكنك تغيرة من النوع المسنن او توصيلة مباشر بالمحرك فائدة الصبرة اضافة الى زيادة العزم هو تجزئة الحركة اي اذا لف الماطور لفة 16 لفة فان المسنن يلف لفة واحدة وبما ان ماطور الغساله يحتوي على ملفين متساوين ومتشابهين فانك تستطيع تحكم به 180 درجة اي نصف دورة ومن خلال القطعة تستطيع تجزئة الحركة
الان اذا تحب نطور الموضوع بما انك مهندس الكترونيك فانك قد تجد طريقة مثل تركيب انكودر او متحسس فتستطيع السيطرة على دقة المحرك بشكل افضل - اذا تحتاج اي شئ من الناحية المكانية انا في الخدمه 
تحياتي


----------



## رضا كامل (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*أخي كاد نت 
سامحك الله يا أخي
فكرتك شغلت بالي لفترة طويلة و لكن في اتجاه آخر و ستدفعني الآن لمحاولة تجريب شيء ما بخلاف ما قلته أنت و لكنه في نفس الإتجاه تماما و هو استعمال محركات التيار المتردد العادية ذات مكثف التشغيل و التقويم ( بدون مفتاح طرد مركزي) في تشغيل ماكينة السي ان سي .
و لكن بدون ماكينة في البداية
ادع لي بالتوفيق
*


----------



## cadnet (9 أكتوبر 2010)

وفقك الله 
هل تقصد بانك تشغل المحرك بتيار مستمر بدل متناوب
تحياتي


----------



## رضا كامل (9 أكتوبر 2010)

cadnet قال:


> وفقك الله
> هل تقصد بانك تشغل المحرك بتيار مستمر بدل متناوب
> تحياتي


لا يا أخي فالتيار المتناوب ضروري لإنشاء المجال المغناطيسي الدوارالذي يدير المحرك .


----------



## محيى الدين محمد (9 مايو 2011)

اخوانى انا عضو جديد معجب جداً بالفكرة والحوار المتبادل بين الاعضاء ومن خلال هذا الحوار استفات كثيراً.، كما ارجو من الاخ رضا كامل يشرح لنا مشروعة ( اللوتر ). ولكم منى جزير الشكر.


----------



## Ahmed-aal (5 يونيو 2011)

وفقكم الله جميعاً ايها الاخوة


----------

